# Whister where to eat



## Floridaski (Mar 9, 2008)

We leave for Whistler in 8 days, I always like having a plan and reservations if possible.  Does anybody have suggestions on where to eat?  We always eat breakfast and lunch in the condo - so we like a nice dinner.  I love Mexican - not sure about Canadian Mexican.  Hubby loves the game that we can get out west - elk etc... We also have a 10 year old, but he has eaten at many fine dining establishments, give him a bowl of pasta and he is happy!  We are staying at the Ironwood, but will have a rental car since we are spending a time in Vancouver also.  

Can you make suggestions on must sees on the way to Whistler via the Sea to Sky Highway.  I already know we need to stop at Sqaumish - but is there anywhere else?

Thanks


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 9, 2008)

Sushi Village in Whistler!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 9, 2008)

Shannon Falls is just outside of Squamish - it's a spectacular waterfalls.

Otherwise, the whole Sea-to-Sky Highway itself is the must see.  There are lots of places to turn out and see the view.  Bring your camera.

***
Re eating places in Whistler.  We usually fix our meals in when we are there, so I don't have a lot of recommendations.  When we do eat out, we've eaten most often at the brew pub in the North Village area.  Not because the food is so great, but after a day of skiing I enjoy a good ale.

****

If you aren't already aware, the 7-11 store in Squamish is a good place to get lift tickets. They sell at a discount to the window price in Whistler. If you already have discount tickets from elsewhere, there probably won't be any savings in Squamish.


----------



## eal (Mar 9, 2008)

You might want to ask a moderator to move this thread to the Canada board for more suggestions.


----------



## Floridaski (Mar 9, 2008)

*Please move to Canada board*

We have not purchased lift tickets yet, I was going to purchase on-line this week.  They claim it is a 20% discount from window prices.  It is still really high, my husbands 5 day lift ticket is going to be $384.00, which is $76.50 per day.

We are accustom to these type of lift ticket prices - we just do NOT like it!
We normally ski in Colorado and most major Colorado resorts are over the  $70 dollar mark.  

Anyway, what is the deal about this 7-11 and how much should one 5 day lift, one 3 day and 2 day child ticket cost.  I am assuming that I still need to book my son's 3 days at ski school via the web site.

Thanks!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 9, 2008)

When you are on HWY 99 there is a 7-11 on the left, going north, beisde McDonalds. There is another one on the right, farther up the highway, on the right, just past the Best Western Sea to Sky Hotel. Not sure of the cross street, but it is a major intersection....the 7-11 is across the street from the Chevron Station...passes are $69.00


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 17, 2008)

There are over 50 restaurants in Whistler (Maybe a lot more).  What kind of food do you like and how much do you like to pay?

Our 2 favs are Umberto's in the Mountainside lodge  & a whole in the wall crepe place near the big IGA.


----------



## Floridaski (Mar 17, 2008)

*Good Food with a 10 year old, fine and casual*

My husband likes game, I am happy if he is a happy camper.  I am easy to please with regards to food.  We usually go for about 2 higher end meals, I really do not want to pay $35.00 for entrées our entire trip.  So, I try to mix it up a little between casual and fine dining.  I have a few on my research list they are as follows:

Araxi - may skip due to reviews - what are your thoughts
Bearfoot Bistro - mixed reviews and very expensive
Earls - Casual
52 Bistro - would this be suitable for early dinner with a 10 year old?
HY's - again mixed reviews and expensive
Keg Steakhouse, may work?
Old Spaghetti - very casual, simple - any good?
Quattro - very expensive Italian - any suggestions for less expensive, but good?

Plus I LOVE Mexican, not sure about Canadian Mexican but are there any around.  I am making reservations today.  We leave this Friday 3/21 and the conditions look great.  We are purchasing lift tickets at the 7-11 - I called the Sea to Sky Motel and the 7-11 is still selling for $69.00.  Much better then the $81.00 at window with our American Peso.


----------



## BevL (Mar 17, 2008)

The Old Spaghetti Factory will be a hit with your child.  It's very casual and good prices, a favourite here on the West Coast for many years.

Earls is casual but I always find it noisy.  I really like Milestones for a similar type of place, their Spicy Thai Drummettes are really good and they do a good bellini.

The Keg is another staple out here, kind of pricy but cheaper than Hys.  Another place that's good in that you know the food will be consistent.

I've not been to the specific Whistler locations of these restaurants but am commenting on them generally.


----------



## eal (Apr 12, 2008)

*Quattro*

We had dinner for eight at *Quattro *on Easter Saturday - we had a private room and the food was some of the best Italian I have ever eaten - and the company was great too (family reunion).  

Well worth the price!


----------

